# text im kasten von unten nach oben



## piti66 (3. August 2006)

Hey,

und zwar will ich ein paar News in einem Kasten von unten nach oben(im kreis) durchlaufen lassen! Und wenn man auf die News geht sollen die stehn bleiben und man kann über nen link direkt zu der newsseite! Ich hab dass mal irgendwo gesehn!
Weiß jemand wie dass gehn soll? Am besten wäre ohne java! php?

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## franz007 (3. August 2006)

mit java und php kanns du nichts animiertes machen weil sie ja am server laufen. Du brauchst also etwas clientseitiges wie zb java*script* oder mit flash.


----------



## forsterm (3. August 2006)

Hallo,
das könnte dann ungefähr so aufgebaut sein:

```
<marquee direction="up" width="150" height="150" onmouseover="this.scrollAmount=0" onmouseout="this.scrollAmount=2" scrollamount="2">text</marquee>
```

mfg
forsterm


----------



## franz007 (4. August 2006)

Wobei <marquee> nicht W3C conform (Microsoft lässt grüßen) ist und auch nicht von allen Browsern ünterstützt wird aber bei den "großen" (IE, Firefox, Opera, ...) dürfte es klappen, bei älteren wirst du Probleme haben. Versuch also - wenn du das einsetzt - einen Alternativweg anzubieten an die Infos zu kommen.


----------



## piti66 (4. August 2006)

Danke erstmal! Natürlich sollte es schon WC3 Konform sein! Also dann Flash oder Javascript! Mmmmh naja mal sehn!

mfg

Sebastian


----------

